
Donald Trump's Speech Generator – Just enter a topic and see how the magic - code5code
https://see-that.live/
======
phendrenad2
Would be interesting to see how this was built - I've been watching the daily
Coronavirus task force updates and I think I have a pretty good sense of the
various Trumpisms, and I didn't get the same feeling from this.

~~~
code5code
Its trump's speeches and the topic is replaced

